# How do I sync a folder between 2 PCs?



## beyond_amusia (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to set up a folder on my computer to sync automatically with another folder on another computer... Allow me to illustrate: 

My computer (Vista Ultimate x64) has a USB hard disk hooked up to it. On that disk is my Music folder, which the Zune software dumps my CD rips into.

The other computer (XP Pro) has a 200 GB hard drive set as slave and on it too, there is a Music folder...

The PCs are connected via a 10/100 CAT 5 cable.

Basically, I'd like to be able to just put music in one folder (either PC) and then the PC syncs it over to the other one automatically... I looked into Vista's off line files feature, but it doesn't seem to quite cover what I want to do.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Why not share a folder on one PC and mount it on the other?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 27, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why not share a folder on one PC and mount it on the other?



I have the Music folder on the XP machine mapped to the Vista machine as drive Z, but I like to keep 2 copies of my music because my collection of tunes comes to a total of nearly 40 GB, and I'd hate to have one drive fail and not have an up-to-date backup on hand.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 27, 2008)

Just simply drag and drop music folder on to drive you want it on and it will sync and copy it to that drive...and the music folder will remain where it was!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 27, 2008)

Just google "folder sync". There are hundreds of utilities. Find one that fits. May require trial and error.  If you can, find one that can FTP. That way you can "automatically" keep a NAS and/or website uptodate with a certain folder.


----------



## Muhad (Oct 28, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I'd like to set up a folder on my computer to sync automatically with another folder on another computer... Allow me to illustrate:
> 
> My computer (Vista Ultimate x64) has a USB hard disk hooked up to it. On that disk is my Music folder, which the Zune software dumps my CD rips into.
> 
> ...




GOODSYNC  http://www.goodsync.com/

I use it and it works.


----------



## FatForester (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Microsoft's SyncToy, and it works pretty well with small folders of documents and huge databases of music. Only problem with it is that it doesn't do it automatically, you have to manually do it each time. It's not that big of a deal, but it could be a deal breaker for you. There's tons of utilities, so take your pick. I think lifehacker just did a mini-article on this, so check that out as well.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Oct 28, 2008)

FatForester said:


> I use Microsoft's SyncToy, and it works pretty well with small folders of documents and huge databases of music. Only problem with it is that it doesn't do it automatically, you have to manually do it each time. It's not that big of a deal, but it could be a deal breaker for you. There's tons of utilities, so take your pick. I think lifehacker just did a mini-article on this, so check that out as well.



Actually the new beta version of it does do it for you on a scheduled time. Just search for it on Microsofts website.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 28, 2008)

Have a look at this....

http://directorysync.sourceforge.net/index.html


I've had a little play with it, seems very good...its also open souce/free


----------

